# Equivalent (meilleur) de l'app "Photos" ?



## lawrensylvan (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Deux applications me déçoivent parmi les 'built-in apps' de l'iPhone : Photos et Calendrier, qui ne sont pas à la hauteur de leur version Mac selon moi (voir http://forums.macg.co/app-store/equivalent-meilleur-de-lapp-calendrier-633792.html#post8064662)

L'application Photos propose enfin les visages et les lieux, mais :

- les photos des visages dans l'onglet Visages ne sont pas celles que l'on a choisi dans iPhoto pour représenter le visage
- la carte Google Map dans l'onglet Lieux est en mode Plan et non pas Relief comme sur iPhoto (et on ne peut pas le changer, ni dans Photos ni dans iPhoto d'ailleurs)
- l'onglet principal Albums ne présente comme son nom l'indique que les albums, il n'existe pas de vue par Evénement, or j'utilise très peu la notion d'album à part les albums intelligents, je regroupe toutes mes photos par événement et je ne peux pas y accéder sur mon iPod Touch

Ca peut paraître pas grand chose mais je suis exigeant et ne suis donc pas satisfait de cette appli. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un équivalent, une app (même payante bien sûr), qui affiche un peu plus correctement le contenu de la bibliothèque iPhoto ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Laurent


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (10 Mars 2011)

Non ce genre d'applications n'existe pas, du moins pas sur l'App Store, Apple fait en sorte que ce soit la seule option possible en interdisant sur le Store les applications censées remplacer Photo. Ou alors peut-être que personne n'a eu envie de développer une app qui remplace une dont la plupart des gens se contentent 

Sur Cydia il y a peut-être, quoi qu'il ne me semble pas en avoir vu de ce type en modifications de l'App Photo native d'iOS


----------

